# What to do with what's left in the bucket



## Bikeracer

What do people do with what's left after mixing two gallons of ONR wash solution and washing a car?

Do you add to it and use it next time or throw it away and mix a fresh two gallons for the next wash ?

Allan


----------



## Guest

I water a shrub or two, depending on how much I have left over. Personally, I always mix up a fresh batch for each wash.


----------



## TonyH38

Mix a new batch but then I clean two cars with a mixed batch.


----------



## Bigpikle

I leave it until its too dirty to use - if you leave it a little while all the dirt will drop to the bottom of the solution and you'll be fine to keep using it. With a grit guard in the bucket its all kept at the bottom and if you come back a day later then you'll probably find the bucket looks almost clean again. You can wash a lot more cars with a bucket of ONR than you think.

After that then you throw it on the garden or down the sink - household sinks flow to treatment works while street drains dont. Better to chuck it down a sink if you havent got a garden to put it on, same as any other washing stuff.


----------



## A&J

You could save it for later, wash another car, water the plants, soak a towel inside, wring it and wipe the interior with it, wipe the door shuts, engine bay, use it on the wheels, wipe the house windows with it...


----------



## Bigpikle

A&J said:


> You could save it for later, wash another car, water the plants, soak a towel inside, wring it and wipe the interior with it, wipe the door shuts, engine bay, use it on the wheels, wipe the house windows with it...


even I wouldnt dare washing the house windows with my left over ONR  She would KILL me :devil::devil:


----------



## A&J

Bigpikle said:


> even I wouldnt dare washing the house windows with my left over ONR  She would KILL me :devil::devil:


Mine doesnt mind. If you use the second towel to dry the glass it ends up spottles :thumb:

You can also make your own glass cleaner. Mix 30% IPA and distilled water and add a bit of ONR. The smell is awfull but it makes a great glass cleaner.


----------



## Bigpikle

OS is my go-to glass cleaner these days - may have to try it on the house glass as well


----------



## lowejackson

I have used it for cleaning the house windows without any problems. Optiseal works well but when I win the lottery I will use Opti-glass


----------



## Bigpikle

lowejackson said:


> I have used it for cleaning the house windows without any problems. Optiseal works well but when I win the lottery I will use Opti-glass


...when I win I'll have a team of people doing that crap for me and they can use whatever the hell they like


----------



## GleemSpray

Bigpikle said:


> ...when I win I'll have a team of people doing that crap for me and they can use whatever the hell they like


"We cleaned the windows as instructed Sir, and also cleaned your car as a nice surprise"....

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigpikle

Just to add to this thread again, I've been working on my ONR technique again as summer approaches. With a little focus again I've managed to ensure I can safely wash either of my cars with < 1 gallon (3.78L) of ONR solution. Thats easy on the Fiesta but take a little more thinking when its the Superb estate - but still very possible when the car isnt thick with mud/salt etc. 

Anyway, what I have ended up doing is using the remaining wash solution to clean the wheels/arches/lower sills at the start of the next wash. What is great about ONR is that all the dirt will come out of the solution if you leave it for a little while, so you have some pretty clean wash solution that is perfect for wheels or lower sills etc. Then chuck it on the garden and mix up a fresh gallon for the main bodywork.


----------



## Bikeracer

I just added a gallon of wash solution to what I had left after doing two washes and did another wash and I'll do one more wash before throwing what's left away,the mitt still has no stains and the wash solution looks the same as when I started.

So that'll be four washes from three capfuls of ONR.

Allan


----------



## Bigpikle

Bikeracer said:


> I just added a gallon of wash solution to what I had left after doing two washes and did another wash and I'll do one more wash before throwing what's left away,the mitt still has no stains and the wash solution looks the same as when I started.
> 
> So that'll be four washes from three capfuls of ONR.
> 
> Allan


I love it when people start to work smarter with products - why do so many people fill huge buckets with expensive shampoo mix, slosh it everywhere and chuck the remnants, only to do it all again next time. With a little thought and care I bet there are many products that could be used far more creatively and save cost and waste.

I went out to give the Fiesta a quick wash and there was about 1/2 gallon of ONR mix and all the muck has sunk and stuck to the bottom of the bucket, so the solution was clean. It was easy to just pour it off and use t again and leave all the muck residue on the first bucket. Job done!


----------

